# Northern Pike fishing locations?



## Fishin Chick

I've always wanted to catch a northern pike. My dad has a huge one mounted on our wall in our basement that he caught in Canada. Is there anywhere in Lake Erie that has a good chance of getting any? I've never tried fishing for them before. What kind of bait/jig do you use?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sandusky Bay....you can also try the Marinas e55, e72 etc.


----------



## tyrantCraft

take a wk end drive n head south to the intersection of st rt 62 n st rt 520 then take the nxt rd to the left plenty of back waters there loaded w pike not sure if they r as big as the one your dads got on the wall but your sure to hook up w a pike there dont forget your steel leaders n heavy line i prefer floatn chubs under a bobber i also c sum others throwing big spinners or big rapalas dont think there to picky it would b worth your trip to spend a few hrs good luck hookn up hope this helps u sucseed


----------



## glenmontpikefisher

agree with tyrantcraft give it a shot i have had some pretty good success myself in that area. plannin on hittin it up at the end of the week actually.


----------



## Intracoastal

Presque Isle Bay is supposed to be full of them, but they might not break 32".


----------



## leupy

what town is this near? I could not find it on a map, and what body of water?


----------



## Snakecharmer

leupy said:


> what town is this near? I could not find it on a map, and what body of water?


Presque Island near Erie PA on the big lake


----------



## teamelite2004

is this by Killbuck Ohio?


----------



## glenmontpikefisher

yes where tyrantcraft and i was talkin about is near killbuck ohio


----------



## teamelite2004

ok thank you!


----------

